# Dressed Up Maeve!



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a new cover (M-edge), new skin (Decal Girl) and a new bag (Borsa Bella) for Maeve, my K2! Everything looks great, so I wanted to share some pictures with you. Enjoy!

The Front:









The Back:









My new M-edge GO cover:









New Borsa Bella 'Let's Do Lunch' bag. I love it!









Somewhat inside of my new bag, it has room for the essentials like: 2 pockets for phone and such, a big pocket for my Maeve, and a key fob (which I attach my coin purse to) and it still has room in the bottom.









All in all I think I spent about $90 on the new gear, but I think it looks great for that price.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jessi, Maeve looks wonderful and so does the clothes she wears. Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it all. She looks great.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So you got the blue cover!  Looks great!  Maeve is gor-ge-ous!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Everything is just beautiful!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Very girly, as well it should be   Although that Granma is a bit scary.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice combo!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm very happy with all of it. And I wanted to thank everyone who put in their .02 when I had the cover/skin dilemma. I think the blue looks great with it!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Very girly, as well it should be  Although that Granma is a bit scary.


Haha, Kevin. I was confused what you were talking about the Grandma, and then I realized you meant the screensaver. I burst out laughing. Now everyone is staring at me. I'm really easily amused today.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Wow, how stupid of me. I forgot to comment on the original post! I absolutely love the combo! I think the Sapphire Blue brings out the pink in the skin. Adds a nice contrast. I also love the bag, it's perfect in every way.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey... no cracking on the old lady. I think she makes the picture.  

And thanks, Annie!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Very very pretty


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I really like your Kindle name too. Really unique, and pleasant sounding to the ear.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice combination.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Love the combo and the kleo pink let's do lunch bag -- with green dots.  Haven't seen it in that color and it's good.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful and well-matched. I'm sure Maeve is very happy with her new clothes.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Very pretty, Jessi. What type of Borsa Bella bag is that? TIA

Susie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe it's the Let's Do Lunch bag.  
deb


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> Very pretty, Jessi. What type of Borsa Bella bag is that? TIA
> 
> Susie


It's a Let's Do Lunch bag. It is full of awesome, I love it.



Annie said:


> I really like your Kindle name too. Really unique, and pleasant sounding to the ear.


Maeve is gaelic. It means intoxicating, I thought it fit her.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does the Lunch bag stay on your shoulder?
deb


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> Does the Lunch bag stay on your shoulder?
> deb


Yep. It's a 10" drop (not 7" like it says on the site) and it's at a comfortable length.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Love it!  Very nice choices.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome combo...also opens my eyes to other looks!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Lovely!  It's amazing how well some of the skins coordinate w/ BorsaBella stuff!  I guess she's checking out the available skins. ;-)


----------

